# socionics. what are you and your SO?



## INFJoshua (May 16, 2012)

i've been running myself against the people in my life, and i was wondering; what are you and the one who is most important to you? how do you feel about the description?

Relations between Psychological ("personality") Types

*NOTE: INTROVERTS MUST SWAP THEIR J\P FUNCTION FOR IT TO BE ACCURATE. (INFJ BECOMES INFp) (ENFJ STAYES ENFJ)* *it's set up a little defferent than MBTI so you have to swap.


*we're relations of benefit. she's the benefactor. i'm the beneficiary. 

it kinda sucked when i first read it, cause it was very true, but after reading about it it's helped me. last night i was able to avoide a painful fight by thinking about what i read. it also helps me see where i stand with her. i don't let it tell me where i stand, but it's a tool to understand why sometimes my feelings are hurt in the relationship.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

I've posted INFJ relationship chart in this thread.

Benefit is alright under some circumstances. It certainly works better if the girl is the beneficiary and the guy is the benefactor. When it is the other way around, the guy can end up feeling emasculated.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

INFp and INTp are a comparative relation.

Interesting read, but only one part really rings true for me: sharing so many similarities with a partner creates a breeding ground for stagnancy. I think that this is something we're both aware of and consequently, we take turns making an effort to be more spontaneous and/or initiative, so it isn't really a major issue for us at this time.


----------

